# Good Stone Alternative?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It looks like fake crap to me, but I don't work for them like you do.
Ron


----------



## mythstified (May 28, 2009)

Wow, you're helpful! I know it doesn't look quite up to par with the real deal, but for what I want it for I think it would do the trick. You obviously haven't any experience with it, so why are you even responding?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

mythstified said:


> Wow, you're helpful! I know it doesn't look quite up to par with the real deal, but for what I want it for I think it would do the trick. You obviously haven't any experience with it, so why are you even responding?


 Because clowns like you who join a forum and immediately start touting products are generally shills for the companies, they've, "discovered".
Ron


----------



## mythstified (May 28, 2009)

Any NON TROLLS want to respond?

Thanks.


----------

